# WWE Spokesperson on AEW Women's Street Fight: "We Don't Believe That Kind of Dangerous and Brutal Display is Appealing."



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Iconic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157132109900910592
I mean, I agree though. These are very different businesses. That’s why I watch wrestling and not WWE and their Disney-fied Saudi propaganda bullshit.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...


I don't think it is some big draw, but I don't see it as something that hurts the show either. It depends on who is involved and what the story dictates.

I also wouldn't use the New Years Eve show as the barometer of anything. That is the death spots of all death spots. That is actually one day that you can experiment with stuff because your ratings are sunk regardless.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Actually enjoyed that street fight more then the overrated Rose vs Brit street fight tbh. As long as the wrestlers are comfortable doing the match types I have no problem with it.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I think it was unnecessary and devalues blood going forward when the girls (or guys) are doing it in a throwaway match on Rampage. If it were a blood feud that unexpectedly went that way, and it made sense and it called for it, then cool. But this one obviously didn’t.

on top of that it was so obvious that I thought it just looked bad too. There were interminably long camera cuts and then they’d pan back and Bunny/Conti would have juice. Idk, just didn’t mean anything other than saying “look, we can do it too!”


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> 
> 
> However, Britt vs Thunder Rosa had the right amount of violence with great wrestling to go with it.* *The Bunny, Penelope, Tay Conti, and Anna Jay just put on a garbage wrestling match.*


I guess the WWE comment will motivate some people to defend that match and the complete approach. Nevertheless: the road of violence in wrestling has a dead end and I am not sure it was a good idea, to go that early in the company's history so far. When you use violence and gimmick matches so early, you set standards for the future, which are not easy to accomplish all the time. Especially at the women roster they could have go on more longer with just improving the match quality, instead of betting on violence/gimmick.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, because WWE didn't book a ton of violent and dangerous matches in the Attitude and Ruthless Aggression eras.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

yes because no woman EVER got over by bleeding coughBeckyLynchcough. And WWE totally did ride that wave for all they could.

oh and letting the near 300 pound UFC fighter split a man’s head open with an elbow hard way and give him a concussion.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> I think it was unnecessary and devalues blood going forward when the girls (or guys) are doing it in a throwaway match on Rampage.* If it were a blood feud that unexpectedly went that way, and it made sense and it called for it, then cool. But this one obviously didn’t.*
> 
> on top of that it was so obvious that I thought it just looked bad too. There were interminably long camera cuts and then they’d pan back and Bunny/Conti would have juice. Idk, just didn’t mean anything other than saying “look, we can do it too!”


They have been feuding for over a month, involving attacking each other and using brass knuckledusters so it had been building to a show down, they didn't just do the street fight out of nowhere. 

The cut away while they bladed where bad but that's a problem in most matchs involving blood. Guess not everyone can blade like Bret Hart.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I liked both matches, but obviously Britt/Rosa was the much bigger match to begin with given both of they are much better wrestlers and bigger stars overall.

WWE saying this is kinda funny. I mean didn't they just do a Seth/Rey feud where Seth literally ripped out Rey's eye, and didn't they also legitimately in storyline burn the Fiend to a crisp?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blood is no good, but* BURNING A HUMAN BEING TO A CRISP IN A WRESTLING RING IS FINE.*

Jesus H. Christ, if you must be hypocritical, at least do so with a bit of class.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

So WWE think Saudi blood money, breaking employment laws, firing staff based on worthless contracts and then making a story out of it, making racist t-shirts, medical negligence of its talent, exploiting dying children for PR and breaking anti trust laws is acceptable...

....but an awesome women's hardcore match on AEW is brutal?

Seriously?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Asuka842 said:


> yes because no woman EVER got over by bleeding coughBeckyLynchcough. And WWE totally did ride that wave for all they could.
> 
> oh and letting the near 300 pound UFC fighter split a man’s head open with an elbow hard way and give him a concussion.


Yeah, Lesnar literally caved in Orton's head and probably caused brain damage. Just look below, that's far worse than anything AEW has put on, including Gage/Jericho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Blood is no good, but* BURNING A HUMAN BEING TO A CRISP IN A WRESTLING RING IS FINE.*
> 
> Jesus H. Christ, if you must be hypocritical, at least do so with a bit of class.


Vince has always been:

We good.
Them bad.

That cunt has absolutely no shame.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah, because WWE didn't book a ton of violent and dangerous matches in the Attitude and Ruthless Aggression eras.


*You can tell who rage reacts to the title without reading the full quote.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

We also had Shayna Baszler in story bite the back of Becky’s neck like a wolf and had blood gushing from it.

Oh and a feud recently where the “good guy” lit another man on fire and burned him alive:

oh and another one where a guy had his eyeball gouged out, etc.

This is straight from Vince’s playbook against Ted Turner back in the 1990’s.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...


dude, just put a WWE logo on your avi and get it over with

Baker / Rosa had the same or more violence and was voted match of the year and is still very well regarded

that street fight was great too


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It has always been obvious that WWE and AEW are two different products with different goals. Its been long known of Vince's obsession with Hollywood and wanting WWE to be accepted as this "sports entertainment" identity beyond those of us in the wrestling bubble.

So of course they are going to act like they are against some of the things that AEW does, even though they have done some of those same type of things in the past also without realizing it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You can tell who rage reacts to the title without reading the full quote.*


Rage? I couldn't care less. I think both WWE and AEW are a joke. You can find me tearing AEWs mediocre programming to shreds in the AEW section.

Oh, now they care about the general public and children? Yeah, only because sponsors and the like are paying them. When McMahon was confronted about his violent and edgy programming corrupting children in the late 90s, he didn't give a fuck. When WWF and WCW were combining for a 34 share with teenagers in early 99, was he worried about the kids? When they were drawing 10+ million combined viewers, were they worried about the general public? Of course not. Well, they don't have to worry about the children anyway, because kids don't watch this shit anymore.

McMahon complained about blood and guts from WCW pre Attitude era, his morals went out the window when he realized he could make huge money. Now that he couldn't draw a fly to shit, he needs to be subsidized by big corporations in order to be profitable. And of course, now he cares about kids and the community. He sure didn't when he had the kiss my ass club, or the Katie Vick incest angle, or the Hot Lesbian Action stuff.

Tony Khan is a mark who doesn't know what he's doing, but let's be honest, McMahon is nothing more than a carny piece of shit who will say whatever he needs to in order to make money. In 1997, he told us he wasn't going to insult our intelligence anymore and would go to more edgy and contemporary programming. In 2009, he said he was going PG so he could tell more sophisticated(lol) stories. He's full of shit and his lackeys are full of shit.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I do not disagree, as I don't find that stuff remotely appealing (though I don't think there was any difference between this and the Rosa-Baker one) but this is comic hypocrisy, as ever, from them. That this is real, and the setting people on fire and gauging out of a man's eye (bet the kids loved that stuff) is staged, does not make any god damn difference. It's not like these are examples from a very different world 15 years ago or something, they're both from the past couple of years.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

LMAO. Such a fucking joke. Brutal display? Like setting Fiend on fire or plucking out Misterio's eye? This bitch made company.


Also keep in mind OP was one of the few who said the 60 minute broadway with Bryan and Hangman would be a disaster ratings wise going forward. Another L for the clowns.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> LMAO. Such a fucking joke. Brutal display? Like setting Fiend on fire or plucking out Misterio's eye? This bitch made company.


McMahon wouldn't push guys who weren't juiced to the gills in the 80s-mid 2000s. Mick Foley got thrown off of a cage through a table. Guys took unprotected chair shots to the head every week. He had guys injured and pilled out working 300+ days a year. I mean, who does he or his lackeys think they're kidding? They're pretending they're above this sort of programming, but the reality is, they're only saying this because a sanitized product in this era makes them more money, especially considering they can't get talent over and rely on guaranteed contracts from Fox, USA, and Peakcock to make their money


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

i thought it was cool. the bunny is getting herself over. she's gonna be the champ one day.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> We also had Shayna Baszler in story bite the back of Becky’s neck like a wolf and had blood gushing from it.
> 
> Oh and a feud recently where the “good guy” lit another man on fire and burned him alive:
> 
> ...


Same tired old playbook from the same tired old man.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> LMAO. Such a fucking joke. Brutal display? Like setting Fiend on fire or plucking out Misterio's eye? This bitch made company.
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind OP was one of the few who said the 60 minute broadway with Bryan and Hangman would be a disaster ratings wise going forward. Another L for the clowns.


The WWE let the Saudis do the mutilating for them.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> ...he needs to be subsidized by big corporations in order to be profitable...


Bullseye. You nailed it there. Right on the f'ing money.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're a corporation talking corporate they mentioned their fucking network partners and sponsors before they even got to the fake"think of the children" argument. They're doing what gets them the most sponsor dollars.

If suddenly old men tonguing down young women was seen as massively appealing sponsor wise Flair and Vince would be tag teaming bitches in the middle of the ring come Monday. When they needed to be violent and sexed up they did that shamelessly. Now that they found more money being family friendly they'll ride that until that's passe.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...





The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...


Why would WWE release a statement about a pissant T shirt company that they don't view as competition?

Not only does senile Vince reek of soiled pants, but he reeks of desperation too lol


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Mighty big words coming from a company that encouraged/approved/planned wrestlers to be thrown or jump from the top of cages to the announce tables, hitting each other with barbed wire wrapped weapons, burned wrestlers, made wrestlers go through flaming tables.

STFU WWE.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Mighty big words coming from a company that encouraged/approved/planned wrestlers to be thrown or jump from the top of cages to the announce tables, hitting each other with barbed wire wrapped weapons, burned wrestlers, made wrestlers go through flaming tables.
> 
> STFU WWE.


Not to mention contributed to multiple tragic events due to encouraging their talent to abuse steroids because the CEO likes really big men.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Not to mention contributed to multiple tragic events due to encouraging their talent to abuse steroids because the CEO likes really big men.


Christ, Owen died cause Vince refused to hire union workers cause they cost too much and went with the cheapest option he could find. Fuck that guy. He did the same thing to Ted Turner and WCW back in the day. Come to think of it, I think he even used the exact same "issue". Blading.


Edit: Ha. Twitter never forgets or forgives.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157132109900910592


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

This from the company that bought ECW, threw Mankind off of Hell in a Cell and kayfabe tore a man's eyeball out on live TV. Riiight!

It seems Vince just became a Karen.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Christ, Owen died cause Vince refused to hire union workers cause they cost too much and went with the cheapest option he could find. Fuck that guy. He did the same thing to Ted Turner and WCW back in the day. Come to think of it, I think he even used the exact same "issue". Blading.


I don't mind McMahon being a POS or the violent product he gave us from 1997-2001 and to a lesser extent, 2002-2007. I loved every second of it. But don't be a self righteous hypocrite about it. I mean, give me a break. The guy who did an necrophilia angle and who wanted to do an incest angle talking about children and the community, lmao


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I don't mind McMahon being a POS or the violent product he gave us from 1997-2001 and to a lesser extent, 2002-2007. I loved every second of it. But don't be a self righteous hypocrite about it. I mean, give me a break. The guy who did an necrophilia angle and who wanted to do an incest angle talking about children and the community, lmao


Pretty much. WWE is talking out both sides of their mouth here and they are specifically trying to gaslight their corporate partners. They are telling their partners what they shouldn't want and then acting like they are above it. It is a corporate strategy move and surprising coming from a company "that doesn't care about AEW".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's certainly not PG


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its trashy tv and thats all AEW knows how to do because the women division is god awful. They dont have any stars or real talent so have to resort to cheap bingo hall tactics with bloody faces. Its sad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah, because WWE didn't book a ton of violent and dangerous matches in the Attitude and Ruthless Aggression eras.


IMO Vince doesn't like this kind of wrestling. He only made WWE a more mature product because he was forced to. I think the way WWE was in 1995 or the way it is now, is the kind of product Vince likes


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, just put a WWE logo on your avi and get it over with
> 
> Baker / Rosa had the same or more violence and was voted match of the year and is still very well regarded
> 
> that street fight was great too


The guy is a joke, he passes his life baiting here on WF and nobody says anything.


----------



## Mustard (Sep 18, 2021)

Chris Benoit still scares WWE. It would help a lot if wrestlers were unionized and fully treated as employees.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Any wrestling company can be called out by any person and or entity for the ridiculous things have done/still do/will continue to do. 

Two companies that currently have different philosophies like this is no different.

All the marks who pretend to be smart need to calm down.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482464043512127489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482464614780657664
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> So WWE think Saudi blood money, breaking employment laws, firing staff based on worthless contracts and then making a story out of it, making racist t-shirts, medical negligence of its talent, exploiting dying children for PR and breaking anti trust laws is acceptable...


All this and no mention of Snuka and Vince covering up pedo activity in his company. There has never been a low Vince McMahon won't stoop to, but you still get moral crusaders simping for him and trying to take offense in things others say/do.









Pedophiles In Professional Wrestling


In what is certainly the most controversial article and list on our website, we have listed 6 well known Pedophiles within the Professional Wrestling Business. Because of the cruelty of these respective incidents, the 6 men aren’t ranked in any specific order: 6. Pat Patterson Although he was...




wwfoldschool.com













Police Report Claimed Vince McMahon Had Ties To The Jimmy Snuka Murder Case


What role did WWE Chairman Vince McMahon play in the murder case involving the late Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka and Nancy Argentino?




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mustard said:


> Chris Benoit still scares WWE. It would help a lot if wrestlers were unionized and fully treated as employees.


What hell does the Benoit situation have to do with unions? The man spent decades using steroids and having his head smashed in. Would a union have prevented him from killing his family and then himself?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tbf, they’re talking about women here, so bringing up examples like Brock v Orton isn’t really relevant. WWE does at least try and avoid its women wrestlers being bust open, aside from the Nia/Becky botch, even if they do deserve criticism for some of the stuff they put the men through.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> Tbf, they’re talking about women here, so bringing up examples like Brock v Orton isn’t really relevant. WWE does at least try and avoid its women wrestlers being bust open, aside from the Nia/Becky botch, even if they do deserve criticism for some of the stuff they put the men through.


Every wrestling company can be taken to task for something ridiculous that has happened in their company. One company not seeing what another does as good business is normal behaviour.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

WWE was family friendly in the 1980s. Whatever they are doing since they went PG was some sick fantasy of people who don’t have families. TLCs are not kid friendly. HIAC and extreme themed shows are not done with families in mind.

The cutaways during the Rampage street fight likely covered for all of the ladies never blading before. Watch Kandori/Hokuto from Dreamslam 1 to see how blading can go a bit awry. In the DS1 match a ref cut Hokuto and the AEW tag had four inexperienced with the blade. Slight difference, same possible outcome. If it was really difficult for them to do it then they shouldn’t tempt fate by doing it. Luckily itended up looking great in post-production.

The Bunny seems to have found her true place in the biz - she doesn’t really want to do dangerous actual outlaw bum shows or IWA Mid-South. The Bunny isn’t getting any serious push really but it does seem to pop up sometimes with her going on a streak or getting lots of angle time. TK must have a wrestling crush on her. If she wants to put in the work to become more of a dirty brawler it wouldn’t hurt her career any. A character turn like that might get her more credibility as a worker and help her with her weaker aspects…really she gets by off 75% personality and character work. Her wrestling is maybe passable for an Americantrained female wrestler.

She could get farther if her actual spots and ring work looked remotely impactful or all ouchy hurty. Doing those improvements might also just make The Bunny dangerous, stiff and sloppy. She is some of those already on her bad nights.

It’s funny. I don’t watch 98% of horror movies. They have too much punching down for my tastes. It feels like the victims are usually defenceless, unsuspecting young people, kids or usually half or completely naked women. The violence towards actual children has almost always been implied which is a bit of a relief. What I really dislike seeing is women hunted by large brooding often rapes men. Inter gender battles in Crouching Tiger…is awesome. Jason and Freddy, not so much. 

I’m really not a fan of men being butchered either for that matter. Yet I CAN TOTALLY watch and often enjoy brawls in pro wrestling that always use real blood. I guess that is not so much funny as it is peculiar and contradictory to earlier stated preferences. I’m almost positive one of the voices in The Bunny’s head (and ears too, of course) was The Simpsons’ Troy McClure repeating “ITS THE PART I WAS BORN TO PLAY, BABY!”…plus she is actually a huge horror fan and her persona is based on BBy from The Devil’s Rejects.

One of the heels tells the other now bleeding heel “Oh, you’restill so beautiful!” as a way to console each other while those blade jobs hadn’t

Also, WWE will have another extreme violence trend sooner rather than later. They will move the goal posts on what is and isn’t their definition of family friendly bloodbaths. Should Disney buy them they may actually try and be family friendly pro wrestling. Let God have Mercy on our souls when they do. We might get Elimination Charade themed PLE(PPV) or a whole three hour Raw where everyone gets lost going to the arena. Picture Rat Race with wrestlers…actually that might not be half bad. Whatever! 

Mouse and McMahon are BAD!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I thought WWE didn't care about AEW though...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> I thought WWE didn't care about AEW though...


They care, probably always did. They'd be silly not to. The extent in which they care is up for debate. Though I'm not sure that WWE saying that the two companies at least on a philosophical level aren't in the same business rises to the level that some people on here think it does.

What WWE said in this scenario is basically that AEW can have the fanbase that wants to revels in seeing that kind of thing.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They were probably asked a question about them.


And they were so well aware of AEW they referenced a match that happened weeks ago on Rampage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tay saying it straight 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482467259465580550


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm not going to get into the lame "WWE DID WORSE" stuff but the spokesperson is correct. Seeing wrestlers, especially women's wrestlers getting busted open, bleeding all over the place, choking one another with barbed wire, throwing one another into thumbtacks isn't going to appeal to anyone except wrestling nerds. Anyone else tunes the fuck out when that garbage comes on.

Plus, AEW seemingly has a super violent match on an almost monthly basis now so it kind of loses its impact when it occurs that often.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tay saying it straight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482467259465580550


I cringed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I cringed.


cringe and you cringe alone


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I would bet that impressionable youths laughed while yelling “MY HOLE!” for weeks after Nia Ajax immortalized it on internationally distributed television. Let’s see the Toronto Star print anti-WWE propaganda for once. The mainstream media here allows WWE to tell them anything Vince wants to peddle to us at the moment. They fawn over WWE here in Canada. WCW had so little traction here it was frustrating. WWE is the big lesgues and nobody else…ever will displace their hold on the mainstream fan and marketplace.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Lotta balls saying that when you simulated a guy's eye ball being removed, hanging a guy from a weight lifting machine, and burning a guy to death...twice. All in recent memory. Just your run of the mill kids show.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> yes because no woman EVER got over by bleeding coughBeckyLynchcough. And WWE totally did ride that wave for all they could.


Totally different. One inspired a moment in a marvel comic, the other included 2 of them going under the ring for 5 minutes to blade.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

WWE is a family show, they can't have blood like that on AEW. I agree what WWE said!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Two words: Owen Hart.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Anything prior to WWE being a publicly traded company is irrelevant to what the spokesperson said today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

……

But, kids were still watching during the attitude era and they didn’t mind bloody matches and having women used in sexist ways.

I’ll take a good bloodbath over thinking women are only good enough to strut around in bikinis and give birth to hands.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Actual horror films get less parental advisory warnings than pro wrestling. I mean, not including DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME…which goes without saying. Are horror movies not considered violent anymore? Why isn’t Scream as taboo or viscerally upsetting but the Rampage street fight is some blight on wrestling? 

If WWE had it’s way dames blading should be strictly prohibited or at the very least shamed into obscurity. That is at least until Vince or his very own personal Khan decide that they can’t be successful without spilling blood and breaking props all over. They would even be so bold as to fight for a woman’s right to do everything a man is allowed to do. Stephanie would even be their face in this form of women’s Revolution.

Reality is that wrestling is all fake or all too real. Pick a lane neophytes. If it is. Most people who aren’t whatever we are will always think that the blood isn’t real and there is no such thing as blading. Movies like The Wrestler and various docs have shown this to be false. There is still a significant population that still thinks it’s all on the up and up.

There shouldn’t be women blading on the regular. The men shouldn’t do it as often sometimes either. Stupid Cody, Jericho and Moxley has to go and throw the averages way out of whack.

The women have done it twice ten months apart in a three year old company. The blood in both matches was entirely earned as they capped off two feuds that spanned several months long each. The heels in both feuds deserved to be punished for what they collectively put the faces through

The main issue I had with the match was how most No Dq AEW matches follow the same structure and in match strategy.. Let’s have one of these without one of the six or seven types of props or gimmicks that all those matches have had.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh well, different strokes for different folks, some like the blood and some don't. It's not that big of a deal at the end of the day. WWE aren't above this type of stuff though so it does come across as a little hypocritical. 

But good lord the amount of people in this thread getting so angry and upset by the comments, y'all take this fake fighting way too seriously come on now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not going to get into the lame "WWE DID WORSE" stuff but the spokesperson is correct. Seeing wrestlers, especially women's wrestlers getting busted open, bleeding all over the place, choking one another with barbed wire, throwing one another into thumbtacks isn't going to appeal to anyone except wrestling nerds. Anyone else tunes the fuck out when that garbage comes on.
> 
> Plus, AEW seemingly has a super violent match on an almost monthly basis now so it kind of loses its impact when it occurs that often.


*It's garbage when Moxley does it and it's worse when Tay and the Bunny do it, because the match sucks even more.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasn't this on Rampage? If so, then it's obvious now why it was ranked low. It wasn't since it was a 'womans street fight' it was because its on a show that is on a shit time and features an overall lackluster roster and matches on Friday, nothing really must see.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482507486254886915


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...


Do you always post something from Twitter every time your feelings are hurt when TK speaks?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Rage? I couldn't care less. I think both WWE and AEW are a joke. You can find me tearing AEWs mediocre programming to shreds in the AEW section.
> 
> Oh, now they care about the general public and children? Yeah, only because sponsors and the like are paying them. When McMahon was confronted about his violent and edgy programming corrupting children in the late 90s, he didn't give a fuck. When WWF and WCW were combining for a 34 share with teenagers in early 99, was he worried about the kids? When they were drawing 10+ million combined viewers, were they worried about the general public? Of course not. Well, they don't have to worry about the children anyway, because kids don't watch this shit anymore.
> 
> ...


Imagine watching something that you hate so much. Your life must be shitty and miserable.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cringe and you cringe alone


 Nah it's extraordinarily lame to worry so much about what another company says about you or what you do when you are gainfully employed elsewhere.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Why would WWE release a statement about a pissant T shirt company that they don't view as competition?
> 
> Not only does senile Vince reek of soiled pants, but he reeks of desperation too lol


This idea that wwe isn't worried about aew is bullshit. They wouldn't do and say half the shit if they weren't worried.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Its trashy tv and thats all AEW knows how to do because the women division is god awful. They dont have any stars or real talent so have to resort to cheap bingo hall tactics with bloody faces. Its sad.


We found a WWE ass kisser.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Tbf, they’re talking about women here, so bringing up examples like Brock v Orton isn’t really relevant. WWE does at least try and avoid its women wrestlers being bust open, aside from the Nia/Becky botch, even if they do deserve criticism for some of the stuff they put the men through.


Nah. It's not irrelevant. To YOU it is. But Vince is being a hypocrite. We all know you wanna kiss his ass but be honest.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> We found a WWE ass kisser.


Who cares? Why does it matter to you what someone else enjoys? 

I really don't get this idea that wrestling fandom is a battle to the fucking death that people try and perpetuate.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Nah. It's not irrelevant. To YOU it is. But Vince is being a hypocrite. We all know you wanna kiss his ass but be honest.


Oh we found an AEW ass kisser!!!

Hah hah you've been outed Now wallow in your new found shame!!! 

Does that not sound a teensy bit childish to you?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> WWE is a family show, they can't have blood like that on AEW. I agree what WWE said!


You ass kissers are insufferable.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Oh we found an AEW ass kisser!!!
> 
> Hah hah you've been outed Now wallow in your new found shame!!!
> 
> Does that not sound a teensy bit childish to you?


Cool accusing me saying things I didn't say. All good bro. We know you don't like when people disagree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan got offended again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482509333657268226*


----------



## Mustard (Sep 18, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What hell does the Benoit situation have to do with unions? The man spent decades using steroids and having his head smashed in. Would a union have prevented him from killing his family and then himself?


Of course. Do you seriously think Chris Benoit's brain ends up like it did if it was a proper unionized environment all along? It would have been a different dynamic altogether. WWE didn't blacklist him because of his crimes on that dreadful weekend, but because of their fears of what led him to do it and what it might cost WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Cool accusing me saying things I didn't say. All good bro. We know you don't like when people disagree.


 People can disagree all they want but acting like a 5 year old about it and calling people names is just sad.


----------



## Mustard (Sep 18, 2021)

Regarding blading, it was banned for years until 1997-98. Bret Hart carefully broke it a couple of times, at WrestleManias 8 and 13. Bret said to Steve that the planned WrestleMania 13 double turn wouldn't be as effective without blood. Had Bret gotten caught blading Steve, Bret would have been fined, as Ric Flair was at WrestleMania 8.



Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You ass kissers are insufferable.


I almost wish we could bring back mid 1990s ECW to show them what's really EXTREME.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> People can disagree all they want but acting like a 5 year old about it and calling people names is just sad.


Dude is a hypocrite, calls people out for not liking AEW and then goes off and gets angry when people like WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude is a hypocrite, calls people out for not liking AEW and then goes off and gets angry when people like WWE.


*You have to be more specific. That describes 70% of this board.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mustard said:


> You think Chris Benoit's brain ends up like it did if it was a proper unionized environment?


Yeah I do because even contact sports with Unions only started cracking down on the excessive situations and actions that must directly lead to traumatic brain injury. Just look at the NFL. Football players have had a fucking union for 65 years. In that 65 years a large number of people suffered innumerable concussions and more than likely a great deal of them suffered a similar fate in terms of damage down to their brains. The fact of the matter is that in terms of brain injury the information we have now wasn't available 15 years ago let alone 30, 40, or 50 years ago. So unless everybody running a hypothetical wrestling union 35-40 years ago had a fucking time machine he was doomed simply because the information wasn't available like it is now. And that's without taking into account the decades of drug use he willing partook in and it's contributions to his state at the end.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude is a hypocrite, calls people out for not liking AEW and then goes off and gets angry when people like WWE.


I know. That's why I'm bugging him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mustard said:


> Regarding blading, it was banned for years until 1997-98. Bret Hart carefully broke it a couple of times, at WrestleManias 8 and 13. Bret said to Steve that the planned WrestleMania 13 double turn wouldn't be as effective without blood. Had Bret gotten caught blading Steve, Bret would have been fined, as Ric Flair was at WrestleMania 8.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish we could bring back mid 1990s ECW to show them what's really EXTREME.


ECW is low end "extreme" by comparison to places like CZW, FMW, and even XPW.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan got offended again:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482509333657268226*


And by posting this, so did you, clown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nah it's extraordinarily lame to worry so much about what another company says about you or what you do when you are gainfully employed elsewhere.


yeah, its lame they worried enough to make the comments in the paper, i agree


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude is a hypocrite, calls people out for not liking AEW and then goes off and gets angry when people like WWE.


reminds me of that sex pest and government fraudster david dickslapping


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, its lame they worried enough to make the comments in the paper, i agree


That too. But let's not pretend that AEW doesn't semi weekly tread well into those waters when they comment on WWE for no reason. WWE, AEW, it doesn't matter which they're both extremely petty, lame, cringeworthy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That too. But let's not pretend that AEW doesn't semi weekly tread well into those waters when they comment on WWE for no reason. It's a very petty and cringeworthy business.


then go cringe in those threads - this one is about wwe’s comments


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Nah. It's not irrelevant. To YOU it is. But Vince is being a hypocrite. We all know you wanna kiss his ass but be honest.


Coming from the biggest AEW shill on the forums that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> People can disagree all they want but acting like a 5 year old about it and calling people names is just sad.


You done?


Rankles75 said:


> Coming from the biggest AEW shill on the forums (with the possible exception of DC), that means absolutely nothing.


I know you ain't talking about me. You folks on here just talk out the side of your asses and call anyone a shill when they disagree.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

100% I agree with wwe on this one. That type of a match doesn’t interest me. Pizza cutters don’t interest me.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Mustard said:


> Regarding blading, it was banned for years until 1997-98. Bret Hart carefully broke it a couple of times, at WrestleManias 8 and 13. Bret said to Steve that the planned WrestleMania 13 double turn wouldn't be as effective without blood. Had Bret gotten caught blading Steve, Bret would have been fined, as Ric Flair was at WrestleMania 8.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish we could bring back mid 1990s ECW to show them what's really EXTREME.


Its mostly fake outrage from the WWE brigade. "Wait. I'm a WWE fan! I hate aew!"


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude is a hypocrite, calls people out for not liking AEW and then goes off and gets angry when people like WWE.


Lets be honest tho. You guys are annoying with your weekly Bs of "aew sucks!" If we gotta deal with it every week then you can handle someone else saying fuck WWE one time. All good bro tho. Block me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You done?
> I know you ain't talking about me. You folks on here just talk out the side of your asses and call anyone a shill when they disagree.


Done with what?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> 100% I agree with wwe on this one. That type of a match doesn’t interest me. Pizza cutters don’t interest me.


And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Lets be honest tho. You guys are annoying with your weekly Bs of "aew sucks!" If we gotta deal with it every week then you can handle someone else saying fuck WWE one time. All good bro tho. Block me.


Pretty much everyone with an stronger allegiance to one side of the other says something negative about the other side on a daily basis. It's never going to end and I'm not sure why anyone ever engages the other side. It's only wrestling it isn't important enough to angry and defensive about.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Pretty much everyone with an stronger allegiance to one side of the other says something negative about the other side on a daily basis. It's never going to end and I'm not sure why anyone ever engages the other side. It's only wrestling it isn't important enough to angry and defensive about.


Idc either way. I'm gonna keep watching because I'm entertained by it. Nothing wwe does has entertained me in years.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Lets be honest tho. You guys are annoying with your weekly Bs of "aew sucks!" If we gotta deal with it every week then you can handle someone else saying fuck WWE one time. All good bro tho. Block me.


Dude I say WWE sucks and AEW sucks, I ain't got an issue with it. It's when you criticise people for being critical of AEW when you go off at those on the forum that like WWE that I just find funny.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> then go cringe in those threads - this one is about wwe’s comments


Dude I'm just saying it's a two way street.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

AEW has their issues but I wouldn't take anyone from WWE's opinion seriously on what they are.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Idc either way. I'm gonna keep watching because I'm entertained by it. Nothing wwe does has entertained me in years.


If you didn't care you wouldn't respond to people who don't necessarily share your opinion on entertainment or the proceedings at hand with phrases like "looks like we found a WWE ass kisser". Things like that kind of undercut the whole "I don't care" mentality you claim to have.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I wouldn’t want it in regular doses, but an occasional hardcore match like Jericho-Gage and TayJay-Bunny/Penelope is absolutely awesome. Having different types of matches is one of the things I really love about AEW.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Goes to show that most "fans" are hypocrites. Didn't hear a peep when WWE did it and all of a sudden it's a problem that aew is doing it. 

Some of you fans when WWE does something: _silence_
When aew does it: I FORGOT IM SUPPOSED TO NOT LIKE IT!! WAAAAH!


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Iconic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157132109900910592
> I mean, I agree though. These are very different businesses. That’s why I watch wrestling and not WWE and their Disney-fied Saudi propaganda bullshit.


Good call from the past. That was 1996. At the same time they still had a vigorous steroid testing policy, and everyone was natural.

Fast forward two years later and most wrestlers had inflated to Golden Era levels. There was blood repeatedly, including the brutality of thumbtacks in HiTC. Two years later we had senior citizen women being powerbombed through tables.

What changed? It wasn’t principles. It was circumstance and convenience.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Not surprising from WWE. Look at the Domino's deal, AEW was in big trouble because of that.

I don't see what is the big debate, AEW always wanted to offer a edgier product for fans while WWE wants a product that doesn't offends no sponsors. This is nothing new.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Imagine watching something that you hate so much. Your life must be shitty and miserable.


I barely watch WWE and I only watch dynamite because my brother and his friends watch it together and get pizza. I'm not turning down free pizza.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

All I read is: "Please you also stop doing cool stuff because we don't have the balls to do it".


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

CaféDeChampion said:


> Not surprising from WWE. Look at the Domino's deal, AEW was in big trouble because of that.
> 
> I don't see what is the big debate, AEW always wanted to offer a edgier product for fans while WWE wants a product that offends no sponsors. This is nothing new.


And that’s why a company with nearly 30 writers and a massive theoretical production budget has the most banal and vanilla thin characters, and why the pull of the original NXT was so seductive for some in that company. After all, if you have absolutely no characters, if everyone is a blank slate, then no one can be offended.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Seafort said:


> Good call from the past. That was 1996. At the same time they still had a vigorous steroid testing policy, and everyone was natural.
> 
> Fast forward two years later and most wrestlers had inflated to Golden Era levels. There was blood repeatedly, including the brutality of thumbtacks in HiTC. Two years later we had senior citizen women being powerbombed through tables.
> 
> What changed? It wasn’t principles. It was circumstance and convenience.


WWE became a publicly traded company. A few years later the PG era started. It’s been nearly two decades of fans calling their product soft and directed at kids.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Literally no problems from me or anyone I know.

Unless you're a fainting goat, who gets squeamish and weird and sick at the sight of a drop of blood, who the fuck cares?

And if you are that kind of person, get fucked, because you're alien to what it means to be a human on this planet.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Literally no problems from me or anyone I know.
> 
> Unless you're a fainting goat, who gets squeamish and weird and sick at the sight of blood, who the fuck cares?
> 
> And if you are that kind of person, get fucked, because you're alien to what it means to be a human on this planet.


You know you don't need to be so offensive to make a point.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan got offended again:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482509333657268226*


Did you literally make this thread just so you can rag on Tony? Come on dude that's petty.

You excuse wwe taking a shot but not Tony defending himself?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Goku said:


> You know you don't need to be so offensive to make a point.


Offensive to who?

Fainting goats and aliens?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Offensive to who?
> 
> Fainting goats?


Yes.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Goku said:


> Yes.


My sincere apologies to the crew 😞😌😉


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Thread title edited. Enough with the fucking insults or you end up like nick


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean I see why they said it but still...Like y'all really did all kind of Crazy shit in y'all history....


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

LongPig666 said:


> So WWE think Saudi blood money, breaking employment laws, firing staff based on worthless contracts and then making a story out of it, making racist t-shirts, medical negligence of its talent, exploiting dying children for PR and breaking anti trust laws is acceptable...
> 
> ....but an awesome women's hardcore match on AEW is brutal?
> 
> Seriously?


“Blood money” ok then stop going to eat fast food and stop buying Nike clothes.


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Iconic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157132109900910592
> I mean, I agree though. These are very different businesses. That’s why I watch wrestling and not WWE and their Disney-fied Saudi propaganda bullshit.


You don’t know shit. Aew is sports entertainment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jdx250 said:


> You don’t know shit. Aew is sports entertainment.


No shit.

What else you got for me?

Wrestling's fake?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> WWE became a publicly traded company. A few years later the PG era started. It’s been nearly two decades of fans calling their product soft and directed at kids.


It took nearly 9 years after they went public to go PG


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Jdx250 said:


> You don’t know shit. Aew is sports entertainment.


Ahhh, yeah I remember this one.. smooth play brother.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Jdx250 said:


> You don’t know shit. Aew is *sports entertainment.*


I really wish people would dead this term. It's not fucking real and is just Vince trying to get away from being called pro wrestling as much as he can.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

This has Steph written all over it, a walking contradiction. We all know their wrestlers intentionally blade from time to time, just look at the blade Saxton gave Reigns not too many years ago...

I would like one of their former sponsors to call Steph out on her bs.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jdx250 said:


> You don’t know shit. Aew is sports entertainment.


I agree.

Pro Wrestling is still out there, the biggest company doing pro wrestling in the United States is probably ROH (I hear MLW is also but I don't follow them)

AEW definitely isn't pro wrestling, I'd argue that it's just as sports entertainmentish as WWE is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I agree.
> 
> Pro Wrestling is still out there, the biggest company doing pro wrestling in the United States is probably ROH (I hear MLW is also but I don't follow them)
> 
> AEW definitely isn't pro wrestling, I'd argue that it's just as sports entertainmentish as WWE is.


Absolutely, even the God that most AEW fans grovel to Dave Meltzer agrees that AEW is sports entertainment.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Absolutely, even the God that most AEW fans grovel to Dave Meltzer agrees that AEW is sports entertainment.
> View attachment 115204


Meltzer was referring to wrestling as "athletic entertainment" in the 80s. He's never wavered on the view that all wrestling is entertainment.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Here is the thing about what the wwe spokesperson said. I agree with the premise here. I don’t want to see hardcore bullshit in my wrestling. Anything that builds momentum towards getting rid of it, I am in favor of.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Eddie v jbl


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WWE are hypocrites. They wish they could do this stuff but keep their sponsors and the minivan moms fans and their babies.

With that said, garbage matches like this for the lower-card are cool a couple of times a year, I don't mind them
Tay/Jay vs Bunny/Ford Street fight is the PnP/Best Friend Parking brawl match for me. Rare you see a long lower-card blood feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude I'm just saying it's a two way street.


dude, that’s all we ever hear whenever something like this happens

course its a two way street, we all know it - but we have to hear it ad nauseam when AEW puts a foot wrong, no harm in focusing a bit on wwe being hypocritical in this thread?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Did you literally make this thread just so you can rag on Tony? Come on dude that's petty.
> 
> You excuse wwe taking a shot but not Tony defending himself?


*The thread was made hours before the response, so that's literally impossible. If I want to make a thread calling Tony Khan a sensitive dumbass executive, I have no problem explicitly doing that.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The New Years womens street fight and the Baker/Rosa St Patricks Day street fight are the two best matches AEW has had in it's history. If you're not going to have any storylines with solid booking and just a bunch of crap comedy or jobbers vs ex-WWE stars, at least give us some spot matches with crazy violence. Not a huge hardcore wrestling fan by any means, but at least these 2 womens matches were a highlight within a company that's even more sterile than WWE.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Blood has its place in wrestling but on rare occasions. During the attitude era it was a different time, pointless comparing then and now. 
My issue would be with how often, obvious and ridiculous they make it. They actually show the blade on screen, fumbling it around and dropping it on the floor.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

What is the argument here? We know WWE in its current product hates blood and guts. We know AEW loves it. 

So I don’t get what the circle jerk is about here.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Goes to show that most "fans" are hypocrites. Didn't hear a peep when WWE did it and all of a sudden it's a problem that aew is doing it.
> 
> Some of you fans when WWE does something: _silence_
> When aew does it: I FORGOT IM SUPPOSED TO NOT LIKE IT!! WAAAAH!


Mate, I'm beginning to worry about your blood pressure at this rate


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> View attachment 115207
> 
> Eddie v jbl


Yeah that was 17-18 years ago and on PPV...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The thread was made hours before the response, so that's literally impossible. If I want to make a thread calling Tony Khan a sensitive dumbass executive, I have no problem explicitly doing that.*


I meant more made it knowing that Tony is going to call out wwe on their hypocrite past so you can can say oh here goes sensitive Tony again mentioning wwe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I meant more made it knowing that Tony is going to call out wwe on their hypocrite past so you can can say oh here goes sensitive Tony again mentioning wwe.


*If you could not edit my thread with childish titles, that would be great.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah that was 17-18 years ago and on PPV...


Current fed fans must hate the attitude and ruthless aggression era


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Nobody wants to see *women* cut each other up, end of discussion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> Current fed fans must hate the attitude and ruthless aggression era


*WWE's product (mostly RAW) being boring and safe takes nothing from this statement. These garbage matches don't draw. Britt vs Thunder Rosa was sold on the feud, and the match worked as a cherry on top of a blowoff. No one wanted to see these women feud, let alone for several months, and a street fight with excessive blood didn't make their terrible feud any more appealing.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit
[QUOTE="thorn123 said:


> Current fed fans must hate the attitude and ruthless aggression era


Anyone who’s lived through the attitude and ruthless aggression era has seen it done better when it was an actually unique to the time.

It’s like being a pink floyd fan and living through their time at the top and then in 2022 watching a tribute band.

Not to mention, society is completely different. Caster can’t even tell a slightly off coloured joke without people wanting him suspended. This isn’t the audience / society that wants an edgier grittier product and when you try to make both sides happy you’re left with a watered down attitude era product that I’m not sure who it appeals to. Most people 12-25 would be absolutely horrified if they watch a wrestling show do half the shit that the attitude era had did and anyone older has already seen it in WWF, ECW or WCW


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rubbish rubbish rubbish. If the fed did this, AEW haters would defend it.

I am not actually a fan of blading, but if the athlete wants to do it, I am not going to jump up and down about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn’t everybody always moaning about the ‘simulated fight’ bit of AEW

well, shocker lads - in a fight, people bleed / it is actually realistic

some normal critics should be jumping up and down about this and love it / except, I guess its less about honestly liking and disliking, isn’t it? Rather ‘dub bad’


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Classic WWE.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Today’s WWE reminds me of the people back in the 1990s that used to protest Parental Advisory rap music. “Oh no, you’re killing the music business with all this cursing”.

Except that never happened. In fact, rap music was at its height in album sales in the 1990s.

And blood in pro wrestling makes sense. Pro wrestling is simulated fighting. Real fights sometimes have blood, so if you are going to simulate fighting it only makes sense that some matches will have blood.

WWE is clearly spooked that Dynamite has caught them in the demo and it took just over 2.3 years to do. AEW up 30% up year over year. WWE down 30% year over year. These are simply excuses. I guarantee next WWE earnings meeting the excuse Vince will use as to why the ratings are so close now is that AEW is allowed to do more to attract viewers than WWE is.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> It took nearly 9 years after they went public to go PG


User asked what changed since 1996. Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If you could not edit my thread with childish titles, that would be great.*


Okay if that is way you want to play things and completely undermine me. You're not allowed to touch things that I edit. You're not allowed to insult me if I question your intentions.

If you wanted it changed back, explain your intentions privately and I would have reverted it back. As it fucking stands it looks like you made this thread to incite people.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

God Movement said:


> Nobody wants to see *women* cut each other up, end of discussion.


is it? You can speak for everyone now?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Lmao.. AEW fans and taking criticism of AEW personally. Name a better duo. No wonder y'all rally around Tiny Khan after every stupid thing he says.

If y'all genuinely think that garbage is what sponsors or networks or even fans want to see, then you're fucking deluded. Less than half a million people watched it,

Here's what y'all are also missing. The people reading the Toronto star don't know shit about AEW and have probably only heard of WWE and know McMahon as that guy who does wrestling. They don't know or give a shit about the company's past, only its present. 

What these people will take away from reading this is that WWE is family-friendly, AEW is smut. 

Repeating yourselves about the same shit every wrestling fan has known for years isn't going to change the impact this will have on the people that don't know about wrestling.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> WWE became a publicly traded company. A few years later the PG era started. It’s been nearly two decades of fans calling their product soft and directed at kids.





Lurker V2.0 said:


> WWE became a publicly traded company. A few years later the PG era started. It’s been nearly two decades of fans calling their product soft and directed at kids.


Partially true, but WWE was still quite profane until 2007. They made the decision that year to firmly go towards families and kids, which is their natural preference anyway. A healthy, sustainable WWE was always geared towards that segment. It was that way throughout the Golden Era and well into the New Generation Era.

Hence McMahon’s letters to Ted Turner. That one in 1996 was only the latest one, and released publicly as a means of embarassing Turner during Turner/AOL negotiations. It was not based on core principles, as a year later he was partnering with a promotion that objectified bloodshed and glorified violence towards women. WWE was practicing situational ethics. They were in a fight for survival at the time and all standards were thrown out the window.

They are very secure right now. And AEW is reasonably secure. One thing that WWE can do to throw a wrench into AEW’s next content rights deal (which they need to sustain their expansion) is to raise awareness of the bloody nature of some AEW matches and to give Turner and others cold feet. This statement reassures their own sponsors and acts as cost-free low grade warfare to a competitor.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Today’s WWE reminds me of the people back in the 1990s that used to protest Parental Advisory rap music. “Oh no, you’re killing the music business with all this cursing”.
> 
> Except that never happened. In fact, rap music was at its height in album sales in the 1990s.
> 
> ...


He will never say AEW is “allowed” to do more. Instead, it will be that AEW chooses to go in areas that are retrograde, offensive, and not serving to the long term health of its performers. These are not steps that a responsible company would take, and are reflective of the smoke filled, dimly lit days of rasslin. Thankfully WWE is not that but has always been sports entertainment, and we work with our sponsors and content hosts to provide programming that suits the widest possible audience.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Seafort said:


> *Partially true, but WWE was still quite profane until 2007. *They made the decision that year to firmly go towards families and kids, which is their natural preference anyway. A healthy, sustainable WWE was always geared towards that segment. It was that way throughout the Golden Era and well into the New Generation Era.
> 
> Hence McMahon’s letters to Ted Turner. That one in 1996 was only the latest one, and released publicly as a means of embarassing Turner during Turner/AOL negotiations. It was not based on core principles, as a year later he was partnering with a promotion that objectified bloodshed and glorified violence towards women. WWE was practicing situational ethics. They were in a fight for survival at the time and all standards were thrown out the window.
> 
> They are very secure right now. And AEW is reasonably secure. One thing that WWE can do to throw a wrench into AEW’s next content rights deal (which they need to sustain their expansion) is to raise awareness of the bloody nature of some AEW matches and to give Turner and others cold feet. This statement reassures their own sponsors and acts as cost-free low grade warfare to a competitor.


bet


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Anyone who’s lived through the attitude and ruthless aggression era has seen it done better when it was an actually unique to the time.
> 
> It’s like being a pink floyd fan and living through their time at the top and then in 2022 watching a tribute band.
> 
> Not to mention, society is completely different. Caster can’t even tell a slightly off coloured joke without people wanting him suspended. This isn’t the audience / society that wants an edgier grittier product and when you try to make both sides happy you’re left with a watered down attitude era product that I’m not sure who it appeals to. Most people 12-25 would be absolutely horrified if they watch a wrestling show do half the shit that the attitude era had did and anyone older has already seen it in WWF, ECW or WCW


Hell not even folk 12-25 go on YouTube and watch retro reviews from the Monday Night Wars and see how often 

" This wouldn't fly today" and "in retrospect why did we let this happen"

Get said lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Isn’t everybody always moaning about the ‘simulated fight’ bit of AEW
> 
> well, shocker lads - in a fight, people bleed / it is actually realistic
> 
> some normal critics should be jumping up and down about this and love it / except, I guess its less about honestly liking and disliking, isn’t it? Rather ‘dub bad’


Has anybody in this thread said blood is bad, it really just seems like folk are saying at most the shitty low card TayJay vs Bunny & Ford didn't need a bloody street fight because they suck and it wasn't earned.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Of all the valid complaints about issues or lack of quality with AEW programming that WWE could have picked (and there's plenty of subject matter) they went after a non-issue with the women bleeding in the street fight. Did the lack of story line build up suck? Yeah, typical AEW. Was it 3 jobber girls and 1 decent ex-TNA talent who is irrelevant now in a death match? Yeah, and they were entertaining, botches and all and it's the only thing the 3 jobbers have ever done that's memorable and the best thing Allie has done yet. WWE is so petty in attacking AEW on this issue, but I get it, business is business and given the state of both products, what else would they point out? "AEW can't book a show worth shit!"...true, but neither can WWE anymore.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Nobody wants to see *women* cut each other up, end of discussion.


I do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Has anybody in this thread said blood is bad, it really just seems like folk are saying at most the shitty low card TayJay vs Bunny & Ford didn't need a bloody street fight because they suck and it wasn't earned.


it was the blow-off to a 3 month feud

now yeah, the feud was bad

but the match was good. Very good actually - and was enhanced by the blood IMO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was the blow-off to a 3 month feud
> 
> now yeah, the feud was bad
> 
> but the match was good. Very good actually - and was enhanced by the blood IMO


I know it was a godly long feud, I don't think most realize it was that long since it was like a background feud. Me I didn't like the match, the blood didn't bother me tho. But folk are weird about women and violence in general. Like folk still hate on the Britt and Rosa match and as a MMA fan I see plenty still upset the UFC has had women fighting the last decade


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I know it was a godly long feud, I don't think most realize it was that long since it was like a background feud. Me I didn't like the match, the blood didn't bother me tho. But folk are weird about women and violence in general. Like folk still hate on the Britt and Rosa match and as a MMA fan I see plenty still upset the UFC has had women fighting the last decade


It’s subconscious misogyny and old age thinking. “Women are not allowed to be violent. They are not allowed to put their bodies on the line”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> It’s subconscious misogyny and old age thinking. “Women are not allowed to be violent. They are not allowed to put their bodies on the line”


For sure, though I do think it mostly comes from a good place in the "protect the women and kids" mindset. But societal views are hilarious though. Like my grandfather was a golden gloves boxer so just through that most of my family is into boxing. But most think MMA is too brutal. Like they can sit and watch a man take 400 punches to the head for a half hour, but the idea of a guy getting kicked in the head is too far lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Whats worse in the bigger picture of being 'family friendly'...women bleeding heavily on AEW TV, which really doesn't matter since it's rated for adults, or WWE having Bayley turn against her children followers who believed she was wholesome and a hugger? That's pretty sinister and a lot more of something to pick a bone with than antiquated thinking about grown women bleeding on an adult TV show. Or what about The Fiend and Alexa with the demonic undertones? Some adults can decipher the fiction within that story, but WWE is supposedly a children or family show, that's not appropriate at all for young minds to be viewing. If AEW was rated PG, I could see their point but since they're not, it's irrelevant.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I know it was a godly long feud, I don't think most realize it was that long since it was like a background feud. Me I didn't like the match, the blood didn't bother me tho. But folk are weird about women and violence in general. Like folk still hate on the Britt and Rosa match and as a MMA fan I see plenty still upset the UFC has had women fighting the last decade


It is not just about the audience. If women go to UFC, they are into going the full way anyway. But many women try to take wrestling as jump in their career, hoping to they make something from being on TV and being more known. I guess many of them seriously dislike blading themself or taking intended stiff punches to the face. Therefore, if you already established such a violence level early in your company, it will be difficult to hold or top that on the long run.
So even if the audience wants to see it, it could be difficult to deliver. Except you want to hire wrestlers just by "how much is she willing to hurt herself" only. But then you got people on IWC complaining again, if the women are not pretty enough in their opinion. We already have that, just check WF.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Whats worse in the bigger picture of being 'family friendly'...women bleeding heavily on AEW TV, which really doesn't matter since it's rated for adults, or WWE having Bayley turn against her children followers who believed she was wholesome and a hugger? That's pretty sinister and a lot more of something to pick a bone with than antiquated thinking about grown women bleeding on an adult TV show. Or what about The Fiend and Alexa with the demonic undertones? Some adults can decipher the fiction within that story, but WWE is supposedly a children or family show, that's not appropriate at all for young minds to be viewing. If AEW was rated PG, I could see their point but since they're not, it's irrelevant.


It's 2022 Satan is totally a face these days


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482681638517710853


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> It's 2022 Satan is totally a face these days


True. But that's kindve my point. Anything involving violence, ego based combat sport or fighting is an adult entertainment. Children all learn sooner or later that violence and combat is a part of life, but it still blows my mind that WWE is considered kid friendly...it's a violent sport of entertainment...but it ain't wrestling according to them.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> True. But that's kindve my point. Anything involving violence, ego based combat sport or fighting is an adult entertainment. Children all learn sooner or later that violence and combat is a part of life, but it still blows my mind that WWE is considered kid friendly...it's a violent sport of entertainment...but it ain't wrestling according to them.


I’m surprised that they haven’t changed the name of Hell in a Cell to something less violent, to be honest.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not just the garbage wrestling that no one wants to watch but the botches and injuries when the garbage props fail to work that make this shit damaging to AEW. It seems every other table spot in AEW hurts someone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> True. But that's kindve my point. Anything involving violence, ego based combat sport or fighting is an adult entertainment. Children all learn sooner or later that violence and combat is a part of life, but it still blows my mind that WWE is considered kid friendly...it's a violent sport of entertainment...but it ain't wrestling according to them.


At least in the states it's this weird thing of fantasy violence vs realistic violence vs sex lol. I think wrestling often gets placed in the fantasy violence category which is seen as okay for kids, as long as there's no blood. Like my first console game I had was Bomberman 64 and that's a dude running around using bombs to solve shit. I grew up on like the Powerpuff Girls on Cartoon Network beating the piss out of folks, including a cross dressing sexually ambiguous version of Satan lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I know it was a godly long feud, I don't think most realize it was that long since it was like a background feud. Me I didn't like the match, the blood didn't bother me tho. But folk are weird about women and violence in general. Like folk still hate on the Britt and Rosa match and as a MMA fan I see plenty still upset the UFC has had women fighting the last decade


It is so weird that UFC fans would have this mind set when one of their biggest draws in history was a women. It is ironic that the same woman then went to WWE and her biggest feud started because her rival was busted open.


----------



## Mustard (Sep 18, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah I do because even contact sports with Unions only started cracking down on the excessive situations and actions that must directly lead to traumatic brain injury. Just look at the NFL. Football players have had a fucking union for 65 years. In that 65 years a large number of people suffered innumerable concussions and more than likely a great deal of them suffered a similar fate in terms of damage down to their brains. The fact of the matter is that in terms of brain injury the information we have now wasn't available 15 years ago let alone 30, 40, or 50 years ago. So unless everybody running a hypothetical wrestling union 35-40 years ago had a fucking time machine he was doomed simply because the information wasn't available like it is now. And that's without taking into account the decades of drug use he willing partook in and it's contributions to his state at the end.


Unionizing would have meant more rights for the wrestlers, including more days off. The sick underbelly of the wrestling business in those older days wouldn't have been quite as sick.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> I do.


I meant regular, normal people, the type that used to tune in to watch wrestling on a regular basis.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

God Movement said:


> I meant regular, normal people, the type that used to tune in to watch wrestling on a regular basis.


My friend who hasn't watched wrestling in 10 years liked it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482423563604930563
> *They're not wrong. No one watched it.
> View attachment 115174
> 
> ...


Hmmmm what was your opinion about the lights out match with Britt and Thunder???? That was highly reviewed by most.

It was the participants not the match......all 4 woman are middle of the pack wrestlers plain and simple they are very attractive but still not high level workers but nice try. Generally AEWs hardcore matches are done well and reviewed well.

WWE has to have this stance because they are Disneyland you can't, cuss,bleed,or have a free thought in your head. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ahhh, yeah I remember this one.. smooth play brother.


It is. Also you act like major companies in North America don’t do business with “blood money”


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I agree.
> 
> Pro Wrestling is still out there, the biggest company doing pro wrestling in the United States is probably ROH (I hear MLW is also but I don't follow them)
> 
> AEW definitely isn't pro wrestling, I'd argue that it's just as sports entertainmentish as WWE is.


ROH became sports entertainment as well.


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

Erik. said:


> No shit.
> 
> What else you got for me?
> 
> Wrestling's fake?


Well you act like it’s real, you’re the type to be mad over booking decisions from 20 years ago. Get a grip.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I know it was a godly long feud, I don't think most realize it was that long since it was like a background feud. Me I didn't like the match, the blood didn't bother me tho. But folk are weird about women and violence in general. *Like folk still hate on the Britt and Rosa match and as a MMA fan I see plenty still upset the UFC has had women fighting the last decade*


I mean - that thinking is archaic 

Both for wrestling and UFC

thought that became old hat when Rousey was on top


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jdx250 said:


> Well you act like it’s real, you’re the type to be mad over booking decisions from 20 years ago. Get a grip.


I assure you, I quite regularly laugh at the people on this forum who take wrestling too seriously.

Grow up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean - that thinking is archaic
> 
> Both for wrestling and UFC
> 
> thought that became old hat when Rousey was on top


It's not archaic in the real world especially with older folk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's not archaic in the real world especially with older folk


They’re outside the key demo - fuck em’


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’re outside the key demo - fuck em’


But even the demo, most folk ain't into real fighting boxing and MMA do terrible demos


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But even the demo, most folk ain't into real fighting boxing and MMA do terrible demos


i dunno mate - as always i’ll selfishly enjoy what i enjoy and the rest can piss off

if they change it to something i enjoy less to ‘appease the masses’ - i’ll piss off

its all very symbiotic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno mate - as always i’ll selfishly enjoy what i enjoy and the rest can piss off
> 
> if they change it to something i enjoy less to ‘appease the masses’ - i’ll piss off
> 
> its all very symbiotic


Oh for sure enjoy your shit


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Ignoring the hypocrisy with the WWE statement that's been highlighted several times in this thread, I'm sure sponsors would agree that form of entertainment is not appealing which could cause AEW problems in the long run regardless of how well they perform in key demos. It's not been long since Pizzagate which (whilst funny to us) cost TNT revenue which they would not have found amusing. Given TNT are happy to move AEW at the click of a finger they really need to stop acting like marks and present themselves like a top tier company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Ignoring the hypocrisy with the WWE statement that's been highlighted several times in this thread, I'm sure sponsors would agree that form of entertainment is not appealing which could cause AEW problems in the long run regardless of how well they perform in key demos. It's not been long since Pizzagate which (whilst funny to us) cost TNT revenue which they would not have found amusing. Given TNT are happy to move AEW at the click of a finger they really need to stop acting like marks and present themselves like a top tier company.


click of a finger?

there was a 6 month notice and from what we all understand a nice bit of money changing hands to appease AEW for the move

added, we’ve not heard of any other advertisers pulling anything?

in fact - a lot on twitter during that time were brands climbing on board and rising the wave - saying they’d be fIne with it


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> click of a finger?
> 
> there was a 6 month notice and from what we all understand a nice bit of money changing hands to appease AEW for the move
> 
> ...


I was being facetious with the finger comment.

There's enough evidence based on experiences shared by those who have worked in this field that wrestling is traditionally an unattractive field for sponsors and these type of spots on free TV are often used as justification for why.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482818219886977026*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> I was being facetious with the finger comment.
> 
> There's enough evidence based on experiences shared by those who have worked in this field that wrestling is traditionally an unattractive field for sponsors and these type of spots on free TV are often used as justification for why.


Definitely not any recently

its not the 90s anymore - which is when i saw the last study

TV stations do not keep low earning shows on prime time - that is not how capitalism works


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

It’s nice to see the four ladies getting treated like they were merely four blonde and bloody brooms in this thread. They are basically called talentless geeks with no future or prospects as…well, prospects. They have been diminished from the day the feud began. 

Are these the wrestlers some have been calling AEW Divas? What’s up with that? If they are stating sincere opinions I really question what promotion they are watching in order for them to come to those conclusions. 

All four regularly seem vastly improved from this time last year. That feud and those insults started around the same time last year. None of the four are any higher than maybe tenth on the ladies’ depth chart overall. They are not unlike the Hardy Bros and Edge and Christian in that first ladder match in 1999. Four midcarders took a swing and that street fight was the clutch home run that should help them all look more important in the fans’ eyes…and presumably Tony Khan as well. That match and the wrestlers involved really should have been sold more by the announcers. None of the four have had much TV time since then. They could mostly be selling or they are nursing their wounds for now. Perhaps the harder sell will happen when they are back on TV regularly again. 

People have stated there was no storyline either and TK just threw them out there to have a violence orgy on Rampage randomly during the holiday season. He actually put a little too much into that feud for the four women to do over the two to three months that it lasted. It is definitely good to see other females get the spotlight again. There are/were FOUR storylines involving more than ten wrestlers in the division. 

Whether haters/critics can accept that the earlier mentioned four busted open blondes, Statlander vs Hirsch, Rosa vs Mercedes, Shida vs Deeb and whatever Britt and Jamie are all up in a tiff about proves that AEW has more for the women is really left up to them to agonize over.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can we all agree the paywall is the real heel here?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Definitely not any recently
> 
> its not the 90s anymore - which is when i saw the last study
> 
> TV stations do not keep low earning shows on prime time - that is not how capitalism works


Where did I say it was low earning? I pointed out that sponsors are unlikely to be unimpressed by the content within street fight they had.

If Wrestling outside of WWE was attractive to sponsors there would be a lot more of it on TV.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

WWE’s concerns are strictly related to sponsors and advertising. Vince cares that the fans have negative views towards whatever WWE is trying to remove completely from pro wrestling culture. They don’t care what fans feel about blading or WWE storylines. They don’t care what anybody in this thread thinks. We are expendable superficial window dressing. They would rather not even try to cater to our tastes. 

Fans are just there to buy merch and make TV look good. TV is better when it sounds exciting to the sponsors. Without the live crowds rocking they would get less from USA or FOX. That would be the gut punch they would actually pay attention to for once.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wait hold up......so WWE didn't actually say the blood was bad, they just don't want to go that direction or think sponsors find it appealing?? That's it?????? That's what this drama is about????

Talk about making something out of nothing, people have blown this way out of proportion.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482818219886977026*


He's such a nice guy... What a sweetheart who gives credit where credit is due.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait hold up......so WWE didn't actually say the blood was bad, they just don't want to go that direction or think sponsors find it appealing?? That's it?????? That's what this drama is about????
> 
> Talk about making something out of nothing, people have blown this way out of proportion.


*You already know what happens when something remotely negative about AEW is stated.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You already know what happens when something remotely negative about AEW is stated.*


Yeah I should have known honestly. This thread can basically be summed up as:

WWE: We don't think our women bleeding and a hardcore style show is a direction we want to go in, nor do we think our sponsors would like it.

Dub Drones: HAHAHAHAHA WWE WISHES THEY COULD DO THIS STUFF BUT THEY CAN'T BECAUSE THEY SUCK!! IMAGINE COMPLAINING ABOUT GOOD HARDCORE MATCHES

Do I wish WWE would be a bit more edgy? Yes. But they're right, sponsors objectively do not want that level of violence on their shows.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

AEW does it way too much even if it isn't necessary. Nobody cared about this feud and for some reason, they book a street fight for that? 

If it had a good story, it would be fine but there wasn't any. Battle of the Belts had way too many tables in a bunch of matches that nobody cared too. Tony Khan is an horrible booker and I think he's magic is running low.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Seafort said:


> I’m surprised that they haven’t changed the name of Hell in a Cell to something less violent, to be honest.


Rage in a Cage? Lol...or maybe something like Conflict Safety Cell? A place where two Superstars can safely work out their differences in front of the entire WWE Universe. This would reduce the chances of anybody being offended other than real wrestling fans that may get so angry about the censorship that they give themselves a cardiac event.



RapShepard said:


> At least in the states it's this weird thing of fantasy violence vs realistic violence vs sex lol. I think wrestling often gets placed in the fantasy violence category which is seen as okay for kids, as long as there's no blood. Like my first console game I had was Bomberman 64 and that's a dude running around using bombs to solve shit. I grew up on like the Powerpuff Girls on Cartoon Network beating the piss out of folks, including a cross dressing sexually ambiguous version of Satan lol


No joke. The double standards have always been laughable when it comes to children's content. I'm not against violence, blood, sexual, demonic content as a form of information or entertainment at all as long as it's rated age appropriate. Not a fan of hypocritical companies with a supposed child friendly product like WWE pointing out AEW having women bleeding on TV as a problem when it's an adult show. If WWE wants to pick on AEW why not focus on all the amateur injuries they tend to have? The most disturbing thing in the new years street fight was Penelope landing on Tays neck and almost landing on her own head after that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Broken Bone said:


> AEW does it way too much even if it isn't necessary. Nobody cared about this feud and for some reason, they book a street fight for that?
> 
> If it had a good story, it would be fine but there wasn't any. Battle of the Belts had way too many tables in a bunch of matches that nobody cared too. Tony Khan is an horrible booker and I think he's magic is running low.


*Doing table spots off the apron a week after Fenix broke his arm in the same situation is pretty tone deaf. Besides that, they do it so much that it doesn't mean anything. It's just become a standard part of their matches, which desensitizes the audience to big spots in situations where they'd be reserved for bigger matches.*


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I do not want to watch women do garbage wrestling and blade their foreheads 

Not in AEW, not in WWE, not in any Joshi promotion, not in anything

I don’t even enjoy seeing women fight in the UFC or box

Women are not equal to men, they are BETTER than men and should be above all this disgusting crap

I am a man and I would not want to see my mom bleeding like a stuck pig on TV


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

My problem with aew is that it’s like they’ve done everything they can and what else is left. They make every match have 10 false finishes, all sorts of hardcore and table fires and crap. It’s like save something for later.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Broken Bone said:


> AEW does it way too much even if it isn't necessary. Nobody cared about this feud and for some reason, they book a street fight for that?
> 
> If it had a good story, it would be fine but there wasn't any. Battle of the Belts had way too many tables in a bunch of matches that nobody cared too. Tony Khan is an horrible booker and I think he's magic is running low.


The feud had been going forever.
Might as well send off it with a noteworthy match. IMO it did good for the perception of the gals and the feud.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

VodooPimpin said:


> My problem with aew is that it’s like they’ve done everything they can and what else is left. They make every match have 10 false finishes, all sorts of hardcore and table fires and crap. It’s like save something for later.


Have you watched the shows over the years? When was the most recent episode of something AEW that you watched?

They have probably saved too much for later actually. AEW doesn’t do many rematches. They very obviously do rematches, nobody ever said they would’nt, in case someone mentions it. They just only do it randomly it seems. There are so many matches that TK hasn’t booked yet. Many at the top of the card or just below that have never wrestled yet once. The gimmick matches happen weeks apart usually.

While they haven’t done a lot of street fights, no dq, lights out matches they have overused thumbtacks in like the last five or six upper card matches like those listed. They used lego in the really fun feud between Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon. It isn’t original in all of wrestling but I am certain it hasn’t been done by a larger promotion like AEW.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> Whats worse in the bigger picture of being 'family friendly'...women bleeding heavily on AEW TV, which really doesn't matter since it's rated for adults, or WWE having Bayley turn against her children followers who believed she was wholesome and a hugger? That's pretty sinister and a lot more of something to pick a bone with than antiquated thinking about grown women bleeding on an adult TV show. Or what about The Fiend and Alexa with the demonic undertones? Some adults can decipher the fiction within that story, but WWE is supposedly a children or family show, that's not appropriate at all for young minds to be viewing. If AEW was rated PG, I could see their point but since they're not, it's irrelevant.


DId you really just compare women blading for a rating to storylines? Thats not even a good faith argument


----------



## rolemodel (Apr 6, 2007)

IDK if it's because I haven't watched wrestling in a long time but I really dug that match, blood and all. I mean, it was on a friday night, it's new years eve and they have an adult rating. All good in my books.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hephaesteus said:


> DId you really just compare women blading for a rating to storylines? Thats not even a good faith argument


AEW is rated as an adult show so its irrelevant what they do in that regard, no matter what personal tastes or opinions may be on it. WWE is rated for children and families, so yes, story lines that involve manipulating their children fan base intentionally is about as deceitful and non-PG as it gets. This argument makes WWE hypocritical in multiple ways both in their current child friendly product with characters like The Fiend or their child audience not understanding why Bayley would kill her Bayley buddies and become a dick right in front of their eyes to the fact that WWE once had a bloody product and tons of violence against women in general and didn't give a shit. If it's adult content, anything goes. If its child content, then it should reflect that with age appropriate programming. AEW is much more innocent on this situation than WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> AEW is rated as an adult show so its irrelevant what they do in that regard, no matter what personal tastes or opinions may be on it. WWE is rated for children and families, so yes, story lines that involve manipulating their children fan base intentionally is about as deceitful and non-PG as it gets. This argument makes WWE hypocritical in multiple ways both in their current child friendly product with characters like The Fiend or their child audience not understanding why Bayley would kill her Bayley buddies and become a dick right in front of their eyes to the fact that WWE once had a bloody product and tons of violence against women in general and didn't give a shit. If it's adult content, anything goes. If its child content, then it should reflect that with age appropriate programming. AEW is much more innocent on this situation than WWE.


*A TV-14 rating doesn't save you from losing sponsors. It even happened to WWE in the Attitude Era, but they became so popular that they had even more sponsors lining up than they lost. Times are different now. These bullshit light tube matches don't draw a dime and only lose them money via dropped sponsors, and they spam hardcore matches so much that they become meaningless to the viewer.*


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Nobody wants to see *women* cut each other up, end of discussion.


This


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan continues to lash out by spamming articles like this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483467811380940801*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan continues to lash out by spamming articles like this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483467811380940801*


Tony doesn't run the AEW Twitter account. Also, want is wrong with promoting positive publicity? It isn't like AEW wrote the article.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> AEW is rated as an adult show so its irrelevant what they do in that regard, no matter what personal tastes or opinions may be on it. WWE is rated for children and families, so yes, story lines that involve manipulating their children fan base intentionally is about as deceitful and non-PG as it gets. This argument makes WWE hypocritical in multiple ways both in their current child friendly product with characters like The Fiend or their child audience not understanding why Bayley would kill her Bayley buddies and become a dick right in front of their eyes to the fact that WWE once had a bloody product and tons of violence against women in general and didn't give a shit. If it's adult content, anything goes. If its child content, then it should reflect that with age appropriate programming. AEW is much more innocent on this situation than WWE.


Still donesnt make any sense. Those are both storylines. They are actions of actors portraying characters in a story. Certain characters becoming corrupted should have no affect on a shows rating whatsoever. Kids arent stupid they understand context. 
Those blood matches now, where are you going to go next? Are they going to be performing mankind type falls off cages? Cuz one or two more of those matches and the shock factors gonna be gone if it's not gone already.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Iconic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157132109900910592
> I mean, I agree though. These are very different businesses. That’s why I watch wrestling and not WWE and their Disney-fied Saudi propaganda bullshit.



ahh yes, noted true prowrestlers Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt, such respect for the craft!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483121830433103875


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483121830433103875


*Show me a Chamber from the last decade with as much blood as the blondes spilled.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *A TV-14 rating doesn't save you from losing sponsors. It even happened to WWE in the Attitude Era, but they became so popular that they had even more sponsors lining up than they lost. Times are different now. These bullshit light tube matches don't draw a dime and only lose them money via dropped sponsors, and they spam hardcore matches so much that they become meaningless to the viewer.*


I'm not disagreeing on the death match stuff being mostly garbage, it is, and AEW in general is mostly garbage for a multitude of reasons least of which is their gore factor. This death match on new years was one of their only decent blow off matches they've had even though the story line was trash, at least there was a story that went longer than 2 or 3 weeks and everyone involved felt like they were at the same level. I'm strictly talking about tv ratings and those complaining that women, just because they don't have a dick between their legs shouldn't bleed in an adult TV show. Is it stupid to let a trash death match guy like Nick Gage on your show so he can run a pizza cutter on someone's face during a Domino's commercial? Yeah, of course but it's adult rated and if they want to risk their sponsors, that's on them.


Hephaesteus said:


> Still donesnt make any sense. Those are both storylines. They are actions of actors portraying characters in a story. Certain characters becoming corrupted should have no affect on a shows rating whatsoever. Kids arent stupid they understand context.
> Those blood matches now, where are you going to go next? Are they going to be performing mankind type falls off cages? Cuz one or two more of those matches and the shock factors gonna be gone if it's not gone already.


It makes perfect sense in desensitizing young kids to stuff that isnt age appropriate but saying 'oh yeah there's nothing wrong with deceptive content, but adult women bleeding on an adult show...that's just wrong! We don't do that over here...we respect women...we don't even let the men hit them anymore like we did 15 years ago. We don't exploit their sex appeal on our tv show either'. I have no issue with WWE putting what they do on their program in terms of content(quality is a different issue), but it's not a kids show no matter how much they've gutted it from feeling like an adult show and the rating it's able to fly by with. Kids aren't stupid but characters like The Fiend are not appropriate for young children, they're not ready to intellectually process that type of stuff. Same goes with Bayleys heel turn or many other teenage/pre teen level stuff they get away with on their 'PG' show.
AEW is amateur hour and if they want to keep only their core fanbase with no story telling, terrible booking and crazy gimmick matches that's on them. There's constantly botches and dangerous shit happening in that company even without any of the hard-core matches, if someone tried a Foley HIAC spot they'd probably die since most of their talent can't even execute basic moves without injuring people. If they want to bleed on an _adult rated show_ , from that standpoint who cares?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Show me a Chamber from the last decade with as much blood as the blondes spilled.*


I mean it doesn’t really matter, It’s not just about the Chamber. WWE have been one of the spearheads to in ring violence in the past so acting like or ignoring the fact that they have had blood just because they have a PG rating to adhere to is hypocritical. It’s also sus to support a government that murders constantly but then complain about The Bunny bleeding, I mean who cares it’s her choice and I’m sure Tony didn’t force them, they chose to blade. They loved it and looked at Rosa/Britt for inspiration.

This is just WWE taking shots at AEW much like AEW does vice versa. You can’t defend WWE taking their shots but rip Tony that’s a double standard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean it doesn’t really matter, It’s not just about the Chamber. WWE have been one of the spearheads to in ring violence in the past so acting like or ignoring the fact that they have had blood just because they have a PG rating to adhere to is hypocritical. It’s also sus to support a government that murders constantly but then complain about The Bunny bleeding, I mean who cares it’s her choice and I’m sure Tony didn’t force them, they chose to blade. They loved it and looked at Rosa/Britt for inspiration.
> 
> This is just WWE taking shots at AEW much like AEW does vice versa. You can’t defend WWE taking their shots but rip Tony that’s a double standard.


*So in short, nothing about the Chamber is hypocritical and you're desperately reaching to a Saudi partnership to defend women profusely and unnecessarily bleeding for a garbage match to blow off a garbage feud. 

If a government murdering innocent people is a deal breaker for you, stop watching American television, and television altogether, because it's a global issue. The fact of the matter is it's not a deal breaker for you, and you know you have no leg to stand on, so Saudi Arabia is an easy scapegoat. *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So in short, nothing about the Chamber is hypocritical and you're desperately reaching to a Saudi partnership to defend women profusely and unnecessarily bleeding for a garbage match to blow off a garbage feud.*


The Saudi Arabia part is what's hypocritical. There's no desperation here on my part lol I could care less what WWE says. They're not omnipotent beings who are always correct. Chambers in the past have had blood. Doesn't matter if it was the last decade or not, they have had blood in a general sense, so have a lot of their more hardcore matches. They can't pretend to be innocent of gruesome-ness is my point. You can say garbage this or garbage that all you want my guy but it doesn't take away from the fact that most enjoyed it and thought the opposite. 

And was Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa not a top match for you? How can you support that but not this? Because their story was better? Because Britt Baker is your favorite? So you turn a blind eye all in the name of finding something else to shit on Tony for? Lol come on Lioness. At the end of the day whether you enjoyed one feud over the other, it doesn't change the fact that both had women blading and bleeding all over the place so I don't understand how this argument is coming from you of all people and not someone else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The Saudi Arabia part is what's hypocritical. There's no desperation here on my part lol I could care less what WWE says. They're not omnipotent beings who are always correct. Chambers in the past have had blood. Doesn't matter if it was the last decade or not, they have had blood in a general sense, so have a lot of their more hardcore matches. They can't pretend to be innocent of gruesome-ness is my point. You can say garbage this or garbage that all you want my guy but it doesn't take away from the fact that most enjoyed it and thought the opposite.
> 
> And was Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa not a top match for you? How can you support that but not this? Because their story was better? Because Britt Baker is your favorite? So you turn a blind eye all in the name of finding something else to shit on Tony for? Lol come on Lioness. At the end of the day whether you enjoyed one feud over the other, it doesn't change the fact that both had women blading and bleeding all over the place so I don't understand how this argument is coming from you of all people and not someone else.


*Refer to the 2nd paragraph for your hypocrisy being highlighted:



If a government murdering innocent people is a deal breaker for you, stop watching American television, and television altogether, because it's a global issue. The fact of the matter is it's not a deal breaker for you, and you know you have no leg to stand on, so Saudi Arabia is an easy scapegoat.

Click to expand...

Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa was my favorite women's match. Does that mean it's appealing to the sponsors? Hell no. Two things can be true. The Bunny and them had a garbage match that was masked by stupid ass botch filled spots and they bled excessively to make up for their lack of quality wrestling.*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

It wasn’t the ladies’ fault that inanimate objects don’t know how to work. Mankind/Taker HITC was CHALK FULL of spots that didn’t go according to plan. Most matches with any of the TLC props have unbroken tables, chairs that fall before a spot happens and ladders…they fight against the will of their human masters. 

YouTube channels like CinemaSins and Botchsmania have been pretty ideas in the long run. All they have contributed is creating da generation overly critical bad faith critiques. They make new videos so they gotta point out mistakes even when they aren’t there. It hascreated things that shouldn’t exist.

The Cornette-quoting posts that try and tell a forum for AEW talk what exactly AEW is doing wrong. People with some sort of grudge against Tony Khan owning and booking his own wrestling promotion. Yeah, they know what actual “good” booking is. Okay, sure. Whatever…AEW isn’t really pro wrestling. There are too many spotfests, gymnasts, yardtards or amateurs…

Every promotion pretty much works the ROH style anyway. Especially the biggest one. If they actually had a more varied style or more diverse workers maybe they would do more dives and show creativity during their matches. It’s hard to say the Big League Way of Wrestling wouldn’t look just like AEW if they had more than eighteen to thirty minutes of in ring action for an entire two or three hour show.

Whatever we want to call the Daniel Bryan peak years (2012-2014) they were filled with the violence and mayhem on every Raw episode he appeared on. WWE probably had more wrestling on the screen for the year or so before WM30 than even AEW has right now…or it is at least close. Even WWE knew what people want then by giving them so much “workrate” wrestling (rate action to inaction)…kinda like AEW does.

They had very little blood though. The children were
safe back then. The advertisers and sponsors were kept satiated and happy. And kids, Kids are definitely distant second fiddles to sponsors and ad blocks. Isn’t that the only reason that matters?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Dumb take by wwe for sure. That being said, things like blood should be done sparingly. Just like with thumb tack spots the more you do them the less they mean. Why do you need 4 green women flinging furniture at each other and bleeding everywhere? This was a nothing feud that no one cared about. This was overkill and just a shit show of a match. No one is going to remember this moment in 6 months. Not to mention doing a hardcore match with blood doesn't make up for the fact that 3 of the 4 women have no clue how to work and Tay is average at best in ring. Save the blood and uber violent spots for blood feuds with top stars. Not 4 jobbbers who can't work. Just because you can have the match doesn't mean you should. The more you do it the less effect it has.


----------



## luvwrasslin (Mar 10, 2021)

well what does having mid card wrestlers kiss your bare ass or HHH dry humping a corpse is acceptable? How bout, I got 2 words 4 ya “suck it!”🤔


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The US has a different view on what's acceptable as PG compared to many other countries. I've always found it funny how much violence is allowed in children's entertainment there but that anything overtly sexual is immediately labelled adult, which is pretty much the opposite of how it goes in other places I'm familiar with. 

Back to what I feel is the core of the debate here - is there something inherently wrong with women's matches being bloody? I don't think so, but I don't see a reason why women wrestlers shouldn't be doing whatever they want, including blading and rolling around in tacks if that's their thing. Honestly, I wasn't that crazy about the Tayjay/Penelobunny match but that had nothing to do with violence and everything to do with initial sloppiness. I will say I feel the style suits the Bunny and especially Penelope; she's a natural at hardcore stuff and, based on her prior work, I didn't expect that. 

I know a lot of folks argue that any and all hardcore matches are bad. Well, that depends on the audience. Yes, there are people who won't watch fighting, real or fake, with blood. That's a line they don't cross for all sorts of reasons. AEW is not for them. This then raises the constant argument that AEW needs to change to attract a wider demographic. Do they though, or are they happy with the demo they have? WWE is aiming for that wide audience and, more or less, has it but with fewer overall viewers and a product most wrestling fans complain about endlessly. AEW may as well try a different approach that might work out for them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> The US has a different view on what's acceptable as PG compared to many other countries. I've always found it funny how much violence is allowed in children's entertainment there but that anything overtly sexual is immediately labelled adult, which is pretty much the opposite of how it goes in other places I'm familiar with.
> 
> Back to what I feel is the core of the debate here - is there something inherently wrong with women's matches being bloody? I don't think so, but I don't see a reason why women wrestlers shouldn't be doing whatever they want, including blading and rolling around in tacks if that's their thing. Honestly, I wasn't that crazy about the Tayjay/Penelobunny match but that had nothing to do with violence and everything to do with initial sloppiness. I will say I feel the style suits the Bunny and especially Penelope; she's a natural at hardcore stuff and, based on her prior work, I didn't expect that.
> 
> I know a lot of folks argue that any and all hardcore matches are bad. Well, that depends on the audience. Yes, there are people who won't watch fighting, real or fake, with blood. That's a line they don't cross for all sorts of reasons. AEW is not for them. This then raises the constant argument that AEW needs to change to attract a wider demographic. Do they though, or are they happy with the demo they have? WWE is aiming for that wide audience and, more or less, has it but with fewer overall viewers and a product most wrestling fans complain about endlessly. AEW may as well try a different approach that might work out for them.


*I respectfully disagree with your last paragraph. AEW has had spikes that have proven there's a greater audience willing to watch the good shit they do, yet they lose those people the very next week by airing nonsense, so the ratings fluctuate drastically week to week and very frequently in the same show if there's great stuff in the first 30 minutes and garbage everywhere else. They need to cater to that audience and other people besides "THE DEMO!111!" or they'll just put a ceiling on themselves of 850k dedicated viewers who will watch no matter what.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I respectfully disagree with your last paragraph. AEW has had spikes that have proven there's a greater audience willing to watch the good shit they do, yet they lose those people the very next week by airing nonsense, so the ratings fluctuate drastically week to week and very frequently in the same show if there's great stuff in the first 30 minutes and garbage everywhere else. They need to cater to that audience and other people besides "THE DEMO!111!" or they'll just put a ceiling on themselves of 850k dedicated viewers who will watch no matter what.*


But if they copy someone else's formula to chase the same audience as their competition, then they risk losing a percentage of those 850k dedicated viewers. I don't watch whenever things get too similar to WWE, and that's happening a lot more often than it used to. 

I also wonder, if I were a longtime WWE fan is there any reason I'd start watching AEW for more of the same thing when WWE already puts out so much content? What reason would I have to get invested in a whole new roster of people, and do this without knowing exactly what to expect from them, when WWE has multiple shows where I already know the talent, their stories, and that they'll give me the sort of pro wrestling show I want to see? I feel like this goes double for a casual wrestling viewer who would know a bit about WWE, even if they hadn't watched for ages, just because of pop culture. These folks do seem to check out AEW when a familiar name appears, especially the first appearance or first match, but they don't seem too interested in the new names or in following the shows, just the nostalgia rush of seeing someone they remember again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> But if they copy someone else's formula to chase the same audience as their competition, then they risk losing a percentage of those 850k dedicated viewers. I don't watch whenever things get too similar to WWE, and that's happening a lot more often than it used to.
> 
> I also wonder, if I were a longtime WWE fan is there any reason I'd start watching AEW for more of the same thing when WWE already puts out so much content? What reason would I have to get invested in a whole new roster of people, and do this without knowing exactly what to expect from them, when WWE has multiple shows where I already know the talent, their stories, and that they'll give me the sort of pro wrestling show I want to see? I feel like this goes double for a casual wrestling viewer who would know a bit about WWE, even if they hadn't watched for ages, just because of pop culture. These folks do seem to check out AEW when a familiar name appears, especially the first appearance or first match, but they don't seem too interested in the new names or in following the shows, just the nostalgia rush of seeing someone they remember again.


*That's the extreme that the diehard AEW fan unnecessarily fears-turning AEW into WWE. Asking them to appeal to various demographics isn't saying I want 4 rematches per month and idiots chasing each other in catering for the 24/7 title. It's highlighting how, in spite of all the big names they signed, they've only managed to stabilize their audience that was already watching for Orange Cassidy and Britt Baker. It shows more than anything that their formula isn't helping them expand. 

Like Roman Reigns said, they have a built in ceiling and floor because they purposefully cater to one audience who will never leave them anyway. You are a special exception that likes what you like and has no brand loyalty, but the majority of their fanbase will sit through and defend whatever nonsense they put on the air, so they wouldn't lose their core audience by attempting to branch out.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's the extreme that the diehard AEW fan unnecessarily fears-turning AEW into WWE. Asking them to appeal to various demographics isn't saying I want 4 rematches per month and idiots chasing each other in catering for the 24/7 title. It's highlighting how, in spite of all the big names they signed, they've only managed to stabilize their audience that was already watching for Orange Cassidy and Britt Baker. It shows more than anything that their formula isn't helping them expand.
> 
> Like Roman Reigns said, they have a built in ceiling and floor because they purposefully cater to one audience who will never leave them anyway. You are a special exception that likes what you like and has no brand loyalty, but the majority of their fanbase will sit through and defend whatever nonsense they put on the air, so they wouldn't lose their core audience by attempting to branch out.*


Respectfully, I disagree. Since right after Full Gear, AEW has been consistently putting out WWE-lite type shows. Very different from the formula they built the company on. In that time, their overall audience was roughly the same, but the demo has dropped and the audience has been older. They have had a slight increase in that past couple weeks with the move to TBS and the Big Bang Theory lead in.

When they have had WWE-esque shows, they traded some of the core base for new fans only interested in former WWE names (Punk/Bryan/Cole/Cody). The one exception was Jade, which make sense since she has star qualities and was in a tournament final.

Back to the main topic: One thing that I really don't understand is why is blood the problem for some people? No one seems to have an issue with chair shots to the back, people falling off ladders, people jumping off cages, and wrestlers getting their faces dragged across an elimination chamber chain wall, but someone bleeds and that is supposed to be the line for sponsors. Some of the highest rated shows on TV involved excessive blood/gore. Games of Thrones and The Walking Dead come to my mind. If the story is good, then the violence really shouldn't matter. Hell, I saw pizza ads on Dynamite the week after the Nick Gage match. 

This happened just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. Since right after Full Gear, AEW has been consistently putting out WWE-lite type shows. Very different from the formula they built the company on. In that time, their overall audience was roughly the same, but the demo has dropped and the audience has been older. They have had a slight increase in that past couple weeks with the move to TBS and the Big Bang Theory lead in.
> 
> When they have had WWE-esque shows, they traded some of the core base for new fans only interested in former WWE names (Punk/Bryan/Cole/Cody). The one exception was Jade, which make sense since she has star qualities and was in a tournament final.


*THE DEMO drastically increased with the move to TBS, but they still struggle everywhere else.*



> Back to the main topic: One thing that I really don't understand is why is blood the problem for some people? No one seems to have an issue with chair shots to the back, people falling off ladders, people jumping off cages, and wrestlers getting their faces dragged across an elimination chamber chain wall, but someone bleeds and that is supposed to be the line for sponsors. Some of the highest rated shows on TV involved excessive blood/gore. Games of Thrones and The Walking Dead come to my mind. If the story is good, then the violence really shouldn't matter. Hell, I saw pizza ads on Dynamite the week after the Nick Gage match.
> 
> This happened just a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 115435


*They lost Domino's on the day the pizza cutter incident occured. Luckily for them they got a replacement, but that's a case in point moment about the gore.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *THE DEMO drastically increased with the move to TBS, but they still struggle everywhere else.
> 
> 
> They lost Domino's on the day the pizza cutter incident occured. Luckily for them they got a replacement, but that's a case in point moment about the gore.*


The Dominos stuff was specifically because of the pizza cutter, not the blood though. Would the Domino's sponsors have been fine if Gage used a pizza cutter, but never made Jericho bleed? The image I posted showed Hangman bleeding right next to an ad for stuffed crust pizza and yet no sponsor was publicly outraged by that. So AEW traded an ad deal with Domino's (biggest pizza chain in the US) for Pizza Hut (2nd biggest pizza chain in the US).

This brings me back to my other point. Why is blood the line? Why aren't sponsors/fans leaving AEW for all the piledrivers? Why does Seth Rollins' using a curb stomp get a pass? How does WWE not lose any sponsors/fans when the Fiend gets lit on fire? How is the Bunny/Penelope vs TayJay "too violent", but a women's elimination chamber or cage match is fine?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The Dominos stuff was specifically because of the pizza cutter, not the blood though. Would the Domino's sponsors have been fine if Gage used a pizza cutter, but never made Jericho bleed? The image I posted showed Hangman bleeding right next to an ad for stuffed crust pizza and yet no sponsor was publicly outraged by that. So AEW traded an ad deal with Domino's (biggest pizza chain in the US) for Pizza Hut (2nd biggest pizza chain in the US).
> 
> This brings me back to my other point. Why is blood the line? Why aren't sponsors/fans leaving AEW for all the piledrivers? Why does Seth Rollins' using a curb stomp get a pass? How does WWE not lose any sponsors/fans when the Fiend gets lit on fire? How is the Bunny/Penelope vs TayJay "too violent", but a women's elimination chamber or cage match is fine?


*Look at those matches side by side and ask yourself those questions again. WWE Elimination Chambers for the last decade have looked like Bouncy Houses compared to what AEW does in their deathmatches. Seth got his Curb Stomp taken away for 3 years after he won the title because it wasn't kid friendly. They gave it back to him by popular demand, and because his Pedigrees sucked. Edge isn't allowed to use red blood for his "Brood Baths" due to sponsors. There's nothing hypocritical about their statements, no matter how much y'all want to reach.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Look at those matches side by side and ask yourself those questions again. WWE Elimination Chambers for the last decade have looked like Bouncy Houses compared to what AEW does in their deathmatches. Seth got his Curb Stomp taken away for 3 years after he won the title because it wasn't kid friendly. They gave it back to him by popular demand, and because his Pedigrees sucked. Edge isn't allowed to use red blood for his "Brood Baths" due to sponsors. There's nothing hypocritical about their statements, no matter how much y'all want to reach.*


But where exactly is that proverbial line then regarding the sponsors, because you sound extremely confident you know exactly where that is when I think it's really just blurry and hard to describe. I mean they still did the angle with Rey/Seth that was supposed to be gut wrenching given the idea of the whole match was for Rey's eye to be literally removed, they implied that the Fiend was burned alive by Orton in their feud, I think Orton legit was hanging Edge on a squat rack in their Mania match, etc. 

If we're supposed to be only talking about the usage of blood itself, then I suppose there is a point given WWE has sparingly done that with the exception of Lesnar elbowing Orton hard way in 2016, but they seem to discuss the edginess in the product as a whole, which would seem hypocritical to me. And even then, it's a weird argument from them given WWE is operating in a PG landscape while AEW is TV-14.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> But where exactly is that proverbial line then regarding the sponsors, because you sound extremely confident you know exactly where that is when I think it's really just blurry and hard to describe. I mean they still did the angle with Rey/Seth that was supposed to be gut wrenching given the idea of the whole match was for Rey's eye to be literally removed, they implied that the Fiend was burned alive by Orton in their feud, I think Orton legit was hanging Edge on a squat rack in their Mania match, etc.
> 
> If we're supposed to be only talking about the usage of blood itself, then I suppose there is a point given WWE has sparingly done that with the exception of Lesnar elbowing Orton hard way in 2016, but they seem to discuss the edginess in the product as a whole, which would seem hypocritical to me. And even then, it's a weird argument from them given WWE is operating in a PG landscape while AEW is TV-14.


*I quoted the excerpt about the women's match specifically to highlight the line that they won't cross due to sponsors, yet people are still pointing to other irrelevant shit because they know WWE doesn't come close to the level of brutality that AEW does in throwaway deathmatches on free TV. 

The overall edginess is a completely different argument. We know they started showing scantily clad women and saying "shit" on NXT to lower their ridiculously high age demo, but that does nothing to contradict their statements about blood and gore in AEW's Street Fight.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I quoted the excerpt about the women's match specifically to highlight the line that they won't cross due to sponsors, yet people are still pointing to other irrelevant shit because they know WWE doesn't come close to the level of brutality that AEW does in throwaway deathmatches on free TV.
> 
> The overall edginess is a completely different argument. We know they started showing scantily clad women and saying "shit" on NXT to lower their ridiculously high age demo, but that does nothing to contradict their statements about blood and gore in AEW's Street Fight.*


So I guess the line is blood in general it seems then, which is kinda interesting given some of the other stuff they've done. It feels like they are trying to skirt around the as much as they can though, given like the Rey/Seth and Fiend things were technically done with 0 blood involved, and it makes me wonder what sponsor is big enough for them that they'll hold as steady as they have been with that rule. 

With AEW, you can say that they do blood somewhat too often (_stares in Cody's general direction_) but regarding matches that are close to actual deathmatches, the closest would be Gage/Jericho and those two Omega/Moxley matches. TayJay/Bunny&Penelope was more just a street fight with a lot of blood, but there were no real overly brutal spots in the match or anything, outside of maybe the one thumbtack spot. But really the only sponsor that has shown any concern was the whole pizza cutter and dominos thing, so I don't think having blood and hardcore stuff is going to do anything to their current sponsors. 

It's easy to look at their comment though and find it questionable though. They were completely silent on Rosa/Britt for example when it happened, and you easily read it and equate it to WWE talking about all of the hardcore wrestling AEW does.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's the extreme that the diehard AEW fan unnecessarily fears-turning AEW into WWE. Asking them to appeal to various demographics isn't saying I want 4 rematches per month and idiots chasing each other in catering for the 24/7 title. It's highlighting how, in spite of all the big names they signed, they've only managed to stabilize their audience that was already watching for Orange Cassidy and Britt Baker. It shows more than anything that their formula isn't helping them expand.
> 
> Like Roman Reigns said, they have a built in ceiling and floor because they purposefully cater to one audience who will never leave them anyway. You are a special exception that likes what you like and has no brand loyalty, but the majority of their fanbase will sit through and defend whatever nonsense they put on the air, so they wouldn't lose their core audience by attempting to branch out.*


I agree that there are brand fans who will watch and defend anything - this forum is loaded with them. However, I'm not as convinced as you are that they comprise the majority of AEW's loyal followers. I know a few folks who are pretty into wrestling and the ones who praise AEW all tend to be the type that prefer, or at least closely follow, the non-WWE side of the business. They're all about match quality and are the types who name-drop obscure indie talent or bring up historic Japanese matches in casual conversation. If they were commentators, they'd be Excalibur. These people will not watch WWAEWE. 

AEW is trying to appeal to different demographics right now. They have the whole Warlow smash thing going on. Jericho is bringing his very best version of 1997. Punk and MJF get heaps of mic time to promo their hearts out. The Acclaimed are finally getting featured and, if they toned down the insults, they would fit right in on any WWE show. Sting is bringing the nostalgia**. *The women show a mix of talent and eye candy. There are supernatural gimmicks, indie comedy, and serious, no-frills wrestling. It's not like AEW shows are all the same, all the time. That appeals to some viewers, but it's also a problem because no one is getting a full show of what they like. 


***(and we may get to see him die in the ring when he decides to jump off the top of a cage, but that's a whole other thing...though I have nothing but admiration for a legend who justifies his screen time by being an active wrestler who can still go beyond the age where most of his peers are having mobility issues).


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

it matters what fans think, not wwe


----------

